# pics of possible Androctonus gonneti?



## quiz (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi all,
Finally got the camera and I took some pics this morning.  This is a follow up thread regarding possible A.gonneti.  

Pics below:
This guy is a 5th instar A.crassicauda from North Africa.  See how dark this guy is?  Everything about him is just dark.






Now, check out this one.  It's supposed to be an A.crassicauda but it is too light.  Makes me wonder if it is A.crassicauda.











5th instar side by side






The other night.  I was reading up on   Patrick's website http://www.messcorpions.com/En/androctonus sp en.php and found this

Androctonus gonneti Vachon, 1948 Morocco ( Drâa valley), Mauritania.  
Large species, can reach 9 cm. long. Color generally pale brown to reddish brown. Sternites reddish yellow. Metasoma uniformly reddish, with dark carinae; vesicle yellow ochre; aculeus yellowish at base and dark brown at the end. Pedipalps yellow ochre; legs pale yellow. Carapace with granules and carinae strongly developed. Tergites with granules and carinae well marked. Metasomal segments slightly widened backwards; metasomal segment I-IV with dorsal carinae strongly deveoped, with spiniform granule on the posterior side .Vesicle with fine granulation but dense in the ventral side; aculeus well curved and longer than vesicle. Chela thick with fingers moderately long; fingers moderately long, fixed and movable fingers bear 13-15 rows of reddish granules.

Here might be a picture of the specimen describe above

















and here's a picture of a real A.crassicauda (Jordan).  I don't see any yellow ochre on this species.






See the difference?  It's huge!

I wouldn't be surprised if it's A.gonneti since it's used to be called A.crassicauda goneti before revision.  It's still a beautiful specimen .  A friend of mine said that his A.crassicauda from the same region is black/darker which makes him wonder if the light species above is A.gonneti or just plain A.crassicauda.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 7, 2007)

WOW Quiz!!!!!!!! Xtraordinary report!!!!! Congratz. But somebody con confirm that? For me looks a different sp compared with crassicauda but...

Cheeers
Carles

P.D:


----------



## quiz (Mar 7, 2007)

Androctonus_bic said:


> WOW Quiz!!!!!!!! Xtraordinary report!!!!! Congratz. But somebody con confirm that? For me looks a different sp compared with crassicauda but...
> 
> Cheeers
> Carles
> ...


Hi Charles,
It's not confirmed yet.  I can't get anybody to ID it.  I guess I have to wait until the specimen is dead and get someone to check it.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi quiz, better if you try to find another specimen of this scorp and try to reproduce it. I think here only can ID correcty will be Ythier that is near to taxonomical data base of any other. Until this day ( oviosly If he want) keep it like a little treasuare. And oviously don't forget me, report pictures to enjoy it from Spain. 

Cheers
Carles  (without "h" )

P.D: Feel like a lucky man.


----------



## quiz (Mar 7, 2007)

Androctonus_bic said:


> Hi quiz, better if you try to find another specimen of this scorp and try to reproduce it. I think here only can ID correcty will be Ythier that is near to taxonomical data base of any other. Until this day ( oviosly If he want) keep it like a little treasuare. And oviously don't forget me, report pictures to enjoy it from Spain.
> 
> Cheers
> Carles  (without "h" )
> ...


Hi Carles,
I was lucky enough to receive 1.1.0 5th instar of this species and 1 adult or sub-adult female.  Hopefully I won't have a problem raising them to adult hood.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 8, 2007)

Keep us informed and pictured 
Cheers
Carles


----------



## kahoy (Mar 9, 2007)

maybe a new specie!!! let us name it Androctunus longquiz!!!

gotta go... i have a long quiz to answer at the school...

LOL!



i compared my A.C. and also it looks different to my A.C. lucky find quiz!!


----------



## EAD063 (Mar 10, 2007)

quiz said:


> Hi Carles,
> I was lucky enough to receive 1.1.0 5th instar of this species and 1 adult or sub-adult female.  Hopefully I won't have a problem raising them to adult hood.


Keep the molt from the possible juvie if you get one. That would be your equivalent to the rosetta stone, lol.  Great pics and very interesting.  :clap: I want one :\ LOL


----------



## quiz (Mar 10, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> Keep the molt from the possible juvie if you get one. That would be your equivalent to the rosetta stone, lol.  Great pics and very interesting.  :clap: I want one :\ LOL


Hopefully it's not just another color morph of A.crassicauda.  We need new Androctonus sp. in the hobby


----------

